# Seat Sales



## cupcake (Oct 2, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone that has sold seats as a way to get money after the original sale, at first we sold them for 250$ per seat, and that was about 4 years ago, and my boss has asked a couple times that we try and sell the rest of the seats, (about 250 out of the 594). Just wondering if anyone has done this, and if so what the difference was in price between the first sale and the second.
Many Thanks


----------



## avkid (Oct 3, 2005)

Check your hotmail!


----------

